# First Project



## mbsiegel (Feb 13, 2013)

This is my first fiberglass modification project. 
before















Start of front deck








back seat and live well
















working on the rest of the glassing and paint. Got to find a motor. I need to work on hatches for the front and the live well. any suggestions


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Did you epoxy the wood before glassing?


----------



## mbsiegel (Feb 13, 2013)

yea I been using poly resin not epoxy


----------



## mbsiegel (Feb 13, 2013)

anyone have any suggestions for non skid?


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

look up durabak 18.


----------



## mbsiegel (Feb 13, 2013)

here are some updates on my project. 


98 johnson 40









front hatch for gas tank access









back bench 









livewell hatch recess








Inside


----------



## mbsiegel (Feb 13, 2013)

Like I said I'm new to this. I'm getting to the point where I need to start thinking about glassing. If I have well supported decks and benches how many layers of fiberglass do I need to put on them? Also I have parts that will not have any weight or wear on them, do I even need to put fiberglass on them, or just seal them with resin?


----------



## mbsiegel (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## Homemadexj (Nov 3, 2011)

You should glass everything to help seal it. Poly resin isn't that great by itself. I would say use a layer or two of 1.5oz chop mat for all the surfaces that need strength.


----------



## mbsiegel (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## Bush_Whacker (Jul 8, 2009)

Looks good. Nice work.


----------



## mbsiegel (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## mbsiegel (Feb 13, 2013)

* First Project*

I am looking for a non skid pad for the seat and front deck. I have looked at sea deck but I was wondering if there is a cheaper substitute by chance. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ethan.weber (Apr 26, 2011)

There is a product called Hydro-Turf and it is basically the same thing as SeaDek and it is cheaper but I don't know by how much.


----------

